# Looking to lease out of state need help!!



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I am looking to lease out of state and am considering using Hunting Lease Network. Has anyone used them and give me any insight to them, good , bad or indifferent? Who else have you used and again any input on them would be greatly appreciated.

I have been looking at Missouri, Illinois, Indiana or Ohio.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Base Camp Leasing


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

pike man said:


> Base Camp Leasing


Thanks pike man, any experience using them?


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

My dad, brother and I have used base camp the last two years. They are easy to work with and we haven’t had any issues with them.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I haven't used base camp leasing yet. But have been looking hard at their properties. I will definitely use them before hunting lease network. Just my opinion, no data behind it.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I've been getting Hunting Lease Network's emails with available properties for IL for 7-8 years now, but haven't leased through them. 

We had a 500 acre lease through Base Camp last year which we had no real issues with. Rep represented the property correctly, owner was great to work with and no hitches with any of the terms etc. I wouldn't have an issue leasing through them again.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bucko12pt said:


> I've been getting Hunting Lease Network's emails with available properties for IL for 7-8 years now, but haven't leased through them.
> 
> We had a 500 acre lease through Base Camp last year which we had no real issues with. Rep represented the property correctly, owner was great to work with and no hitches with any of the terms etc. I wouldn't have an issue leasing through them again.


Thanks greatly appreciate it


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

bigbucks160 said:


> Thanks pike man, any experience using them?


We also found our Michigan farm on basecamp leasing. We have since made alternate arrangements with the farmer and no longer use basecamp but it was a great place to start.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I also found Droptine leases. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Everything looks outdated on the droptine leases page. 2016 or earlier.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

millbs said:


> Everything looks outdated on the droptine leases page. 2016 or earlier.


I noticed that after I posted and tried calling them LOL


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I have used both Basecamp, as well as HLN. I am currently using HLN still. Have used both in several states. 

Nothing wrong with either. I dont like how Basecamp has recently changed their site, so you are forced to pay to be able to see a lot of properties. 

I will say that there are a lot of garbage properties on both. Both are generally overpriced as well. Do not be afraid to ask if they will budge on price. I have negotiated the price down on several farms that I leased through them. One of them saving me a couple thousand a year(yes, a year). 

Often you can talk them into locking in a piece for multiple years, instead of simply doing a 1 year lease. Of course, you would hope the property is going to be at least decent, but it has worked for me. Im currently just entering year 4 of a 5 year lease here in Iowa.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> Thanks pike man, any experience using them?


I would say from my experience 90% of there leases are open ground with barely any timber and over priced. You are better off networking yourself, looking on cl in the areas you want to hunt. Use the internet. Place an add on Craig’s list in the areas you want to hunt and you never know. One thing is for sure... Your success rate goes up about 500% by having your own lease instead of going to an outfitter.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> I would say from my experience 90% of there leases are open ground with barely any timber and over priced. You are better off networking yourself, looking on cl in the areas you want to hunt. Use the internet. Place an add on Craig’s list in the areas you want to hunt and you never know. One thing is for sure... Your success rate goes up about 500% by having your own lease instead of going to an outfitter.


Great advise john. My goal was to use a lease as a home base(this season) then try and expand from that area,get out and knock on some doors, meet the locals and see what I can work out. 
I really like your thoughts on Craig's list, I guess I know what I am doing tomorrow LOL. I would LOVE to be in Iowa but for now with their point system I will only be there once in a while, that is till I can work out becoming a resident!!
Thanks!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> Great advise john. My goal was to use a lease as a home base(this season) then try and expand from that area,get out and knock on some doors, meet the locals and see what I can work out.
> I really like your thoughts on Craig's list, I guess I know what I am doing tomorrow LOL. I would LOVE to be in Iowa but for now with their point system I will only be there once in a while, that is till I can work out becoming a resident!!
> Thanks!!


I used to have a lease in Azen Missouri two miles from the Iowa border. Although a night and day difference once you cross that Iowa border the hunting was good. About 1000% better than Michigan if your looking for quality in the deer herd. If I was looking for a hunting lease somewhere besides Iowa I would be looking for something tucked up against the Iowa border. If your going to go through all the effort and money you might as well be in the best hunting this country has to offer or at least as close as I could possibly get. Another thing that might work is getting an add in the local news paper in the areas you want to hunt. One thing the old time farmers do every single day is read the news paper from cover to cover. Introduce yourself, tell about your passion and leave your contact info and what you can afford. I’m betting the farmers that read it will be thinking man I let Billy, Bob and Joe hunt for nothing and I can let this guy hunt and cover my taxes or buy enough feed for my animals for the winter, etc... You just never know what might fall in your lap. Not the mention you can bet your ass every farmer in the area is in the local coffee shop every single morning together conversations and going over the classifieds together. You might come across a gem or have many doors open up for you. If you get lucky enough to meet a farmer make sure you don’t pull up to his house in a foreign car and make sure it’s clean, your dressed casual and clean cut and never say kill, say harvest and offer some venison cut and packaged for every deer you harvest. Your welcome and good luck.
You better believe most older farmers hate foreign cars and not supporting American economy. These options have worked for me in the past and the one thing I have noticed hunting out there and living there all the farmers are in the local coffee shop every single morning together. I have sat in a few times and chatted with them. Every single farmer has a cup of coffee and reading the classifieds and bringing any thing that catches their eye to each other’s attention.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

johnhunter247 said:


> I used to have a lease in Azen Missouri two miles from the Iowa border. Although a night and day difference once you cross that Iowa border the hunting was good. About 1000% better than Michigan if your looking for quality in the deer herd. If I was looking for a hunting lease somewhere besides Iowa I would be looking for something tucked up against the Iowa border. If your going to go through all the effort and money you might as well be in the best hunting this country has to offer or at least as close as I could possibly get. Another thing that might work is getting an add in the local news paper in the areas you want to hunt. One thing the old time farmers do every single day is read the news paper from cover to cover. Introduce yourself, tell about your passion and leave your contact info and what you can afford. I’m betting the farmers that read it will be thinking man I let Billy, Bob and Joe hunt for nothing and I can let this guy hunt and cover my taxes or buy enough feed for my animals for the winter, etc... You just never know what might fall in your lap. Not the mention you can bet your ass every farmer in the area is in the local coffee shop every single morning together conversations and going over the classifieds together. You might come across a gem or have many doors open up for you. If you get lucky enough to meet a farmer make sure you don’t pull up to his house in a foreign car and make sure it’s clean, your dressed casual and clean cut and never say kill, say harvest and offer some venison cut and packaged for every deer you harvest. Your welcome and good luck.
> You better believe most older farmers hate foreign cars and not supporting American economy. These options have worked for me in the past and the one thing I have noticed hunting out there and living there all the farmers are in the local coffee shop every single morning together. I have sat in a few times and chatted with them. Every single farmer has a cup of coffee and reading the classifieds and bringing any thing that catches their eye to each other’s attention.



Dont be giving out my coffee shop trick. I have gotten two different leases from the local diner in different areas.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I will add another way, using Basecamp or HLN. Reason I mention it, is because I just picked up 2 new pieces of ground this way. 

One piece I recently looked at on HLN, I went and walked the property. I asked who leased it prior, and why they decided not to. Turns out, the guy moved out of state. I contacted him, and he still has several pieces of ground here that he leases directly from landowners. They were just too good to give up, even though he can only hunt them every so often. Killed a 190 last year on one of them. Shed hunted them recently, and likely leasing at least 2 of the pieces from him.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> I will add another way, using Basecamp or HLN. Reason I mention it, is because I just picked up 2 new pieces of ground this way.
> 
> One piece I recently looked at on HLN, I went and walked the property. I asked who leased it prior, and why they decided not to. Turns out, the guy moved out of state. I contacted him, and he still has several pieces of ground here that he leases directly from landowners. They were just too good to give up, even though he can only hunt them every so often. Killed a 190 last year on one of them. Shed hunted them recently, and likely leasing at least 2 of the pieces from him.


I just guided guy from hln that does illinois and Indiana. Nice guy and works his tail off


----------

